# WW Greener Shotgun



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi all,

I recently got a WW Greener side by side 12 gauge shotgun from my dad which was passed on to him by my grandfather. It is an english made gun and the original stamps etc are on it. I would love to take a bird with it this hunting season but after looking it over I noticed that it takes only 2 1/2'' 1 1/8 oz shells. Now I have searched high and low online looking for 2 1/2'' shells and I can't find any. Does anyone know of a manufacturer that makes 2 1/2'' shells? Or do you think that I will have to get a private shell maker to make me some up? If anyone could give me some tips or direction as to where to look it would be most appreciated. The countdown to hunting season is on. Thanks again to everyone.

clu__82


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Here you go:
http://www.rstshells.com/

http://www.rstshells.com/Shells-best.htm

I would probably contact them to make sure they will work in your gun.

Robert


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

http://www.polywad-shotgun-shells.com/2-1-2-shotshells/


----------

